# Solved: MS Server 2003 Internet Issue



## jaron22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Problem: My domain controller (Main Server) will not connect to the internet.

Today is Nov. 26th, and as of Nov. 24th the server connected. All our LAN traffic filters through the server, NAT is enabled, and was working. I took off for Thanksgiving Nov. 25th and when I came in this morning, the connection was no longer working.

We use DSL so I called our ISP and ran tests. So far I have ruled out bad line, bad modem, bad router, and bad cable. The system has dual NIC's and both NICs work fine.

The problem I have is the system WILL NOT connect to the router, it wont ping the router, and doesnt get a DHCP address when I try to get one. Typically the system has a static IP but for testing purposes I tried DHCP and it failed as well.

I have switched routers, cables, NICS, and have thus far come to the conclusion its the system software/configuration. 

I tried to reconfigure NAT setting in RRAS and it still doesn't connect.

I am stumped. I saw the DNS updated itself and had an error in the log. What should I do next?

Any help with this would be great. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You domain controller should have a static IP address period. It is never a good idea to have a server with a dynamic IP address. If you were getting one through DHCP the lease has probably expired. You would probably be able to fix it assigning the NIC a static address that was originally used to do NAT, etc. before the issues with connectivity.


----------



## jaron22 (Mar 24, 2010)

I might have left that information out, but both NICs are set with static IP's. The problem was the DNS tried to update itself and failed. I recreated the DNS and it worked again.


----------

